# DNR Application and Drawing Schedule



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

[SIZE=-1]*Application and Drawing Schedule* [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
[SIZE=-1]*Hunt **Application Period *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]Spring Turkey - January 1 - February 1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Bear - April 15 - May 15[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Elk - June 15 - July 15 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Fall Turkey - July 1 - August 1 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Anterless Deer - Public Land - July 15 - August 15 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Reserved Waterfowl - August 1 - August 28 [/SIZE]

*Drawing Results Posted *
Spring Turkey -March 1
Bear - June 5
Elk - July 27
Fall Turkey -August 28
[SIZE=-1]Anterless Deer - Public Land -September 11[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Reserved Waterfowl - [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]September 19[/SIZE]




[SIZE=-1]For additional details please refer to the appropriate 2006 hunting guides by clicking on the species above. These guides are also available at any license agent or at a DNR Operations Service Center. [/SIZE]
[/SIZE]


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

This should be stickied!!


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

This needs to always be up front!


----------



## Indybleck (Jun 7, 2006)

Does any one know when you can apply for the deer hunts on state game area or Shiawassee National Wildlife Refuge or any other kind of hunts of that nature?


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

I hope this information will help.

http://www.fws.gov/midwest/shiawassee/ShiawasseeNWRHunting.htm

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-29418--,00.html


----------



## Indybleck (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks thats what I was looking for.


----------



## rvogel44 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Pease make a note that the dates change in 08 for bear & elk,the application date for both will be May 1-June 1


----------



## 6shot (Jan 4, 2008)

whats the luck of getting a antlerless doe for public land.


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

I tried to get someone to stiky the new information to the top with no luck...........

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=220906

*2008 Application and Drawing Timetable*




*Hunt --------------------------------**Application Period--------**Drawing Results Posted Online*​
Spring Wild Turkey----------Jan 1 - Feb 1--------------------- March 3 Check Results

Bear -----------------------------------May 1 - June 1 ----------------------June 30 Check Results

Elk--------------------------------------May 1 - June 1-----------------------June 23 Check Results

Fall Wild Turkey-------------------July 1 - Aug 1-------------------- August 28 Check Results

Antlerless Deer - Public Land--July 15 - Aug 15-----------September 10 Check Results

Reserved Waterfowl---------------Aug 1 -Aug28----------------September 15 Check Results

Special Deer Hunts

Application periods and systems vary by hunt, click on link to left for more information on available hunts and processes.

Click on the species names listed above for additional hunting and application information. Printed hunting guides are also available at anylicense agent or at aDNR Operations Service Center.

*Important:* Review the application guide carefully before applying, and complete the worksheet in the guide. You will need this information to apply. Be sure to obtain a legible application receipt and verify all information on the receipt immediately after application purchase. *Failure to verify information could result in disqualification in the drawing. Retain receipt as proof of application.* 
*Drawing Notification:* Drawing results will be posted online as indicated in the table above. *If you apply online, be sure to check* *your drawing results online - no other notification is provided.*​
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7...8773--,00.html

*Please Sticky this post*


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

It has been since you posted Feb of last year,how much more of a sticky do you want??


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

Now, you must read the post all the way before making those comments. I posted the new regulations in this post (listed below) just tryingto help out.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_42807-148773--,00.html


----------



## venator (Feb 26, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> This should be stickied!!


Yeah!


----------



## Jaeger (Dec 10, 2007)

I thinks this posting is helpful for every visitor... thanks for this posting


----------

